# Des Moines J.O.A.D Outdoor



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

Is anybody shooting the Des Moines National outdoor tournament? If so what age group and class?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I might, if I can get one of my bows to tune at 60lbs


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I will be going for the first time this year. Male Cadet Compound.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

when is it again, for the life of me I just can't remember


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i will be there
cadet male compound :shade:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

s4 shooter said:


> i will be there
> cadet male compound :shade:


ditto


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

24-27 June I think, i'll be there! Male Cub compound. I have gone to this one before, JOAD nationals is a blast! Registration just opened up.


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm shooting male cub compund.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i'm planning on it. i'll be in the junior men unlimited catagory, prolly with my monster, unless i can get my monarch to shoot at distances...


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

What is this shoot. Is it like a really big shoot? I am 15 years old and what class would I be in and what do you guys think the distances would be. Sorry for all the questions, but I am just a little curious about it.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i will be there, cadet male recurve. Hopefully we can have a repeat of last year


----------

